# GRI WAITING LIST/FIRST APP



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Hi ladies just wondered if anyone could help me out been on gri waiting list for icsi for 2 years now and called to see where I'm on it as am due to come off the women said am at the op should get an appointment out end of June but the thing is am not sure what to expect I'm so excited as we have been waiting for this time to come but wondered if anyone could give me some pointers on what they do on first app and how can i prepare for the treatment to start IE supplements that may help me and my husband and bmi? should it be below 35? 

many thanks for your help in advance

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

sashley said:


> Hi ladies just wondered if anyone could help me out been on gri waiting list for icsi for 2 years now and called to see where I'm on it as am due to come off the women said am at the op should get an appointment out end of June but the thing is am not sure what to expect I'm so excited as we have been waiting for this time to come but wondered if anyone could give me some pointers on what they do on first app and how can i prepare for the treatment to start IE supplements that may help me and my husband and bmi? should it be below 35?
> 
> many thanks for your help in advance
> 
> xx


Hi Shashley, congrats at getting to the top of this list it's very exciting isn't it.

We got to the top of the list at the beginning of March this year, but as they only do the waiting list at the end of the month you won't get a letter out for a bit. We received our letter on 19th April with our first appointment on 26th May. At that appointment the nurse took blood from us both for Hep and HIV testing and she also took swabs from me to check for infection. We were also given a huge pack of forms to complete to take back with us (it's all the consents you need for treatment) We go back on 25th June for the results of these, discuss treatment and get a start date for our first cycle. The nurse said that providing we can get an appointment, we'll start on my next AF which should be the week after the appointment.

Hope that helps hun, if you want to know anything else or fancy a chat just let me know.

Suzie

P.S We're having ICSI too.


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

aw thank you so much for ur reply thats a huge help as i just didn't know what to expect thats been a weight off my mind now i know thanks again.  
I'm so excited and am praying it will be a success for us.  

keep me posted on how you get on then would be lovely to hear about your journey.

xx


----------

